# Here is the upcoming Canon XF605 professional camcorder



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 7, 2021)

> Canon’s next announcement looks to be for the Canon XF605 professional camcorder. This new camcorder is expected to be announced later this month with availability later in 2021.
> Below is likely the official description of the new camera from Canon.
> About the Canon XF605
> The XF605 is a powerful new camcorder designed for ENG applications and for a wide range of live and recorded productions, including sports, events, documentaries, streaming, and more.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 7, 2021)

Canon color science and 12G.
What more could you want?


----------



## Mark M (Aug 7, 2021)

Looks great. I wonder what the price will be?


----------



## Navism (Aug 7, 2021)

I hope they will release XF405/XF400 successor too.
I have XF400 and like it so much.


----------



## Twinix (Aug 7, 2021)

Navism said:


> I hope they will release XF405/XF400 successor too.
> I have XF400 and like it so much.


What do you think it should have? Xa50/55 - 4k 25p, 1080p 25 out over HDMI.
XF 400/405 - 4K 50p and 1080p 50 over HDMI. Thats the real differencing I see.
What should a successor have? I dont think that you will see one - the product cycle is too long. I think the next time it will get upgraded will be because of resolution, and that this either is your upgrade or that you maybe could wish from Canon to software upgrade it like they did with for example CLOG. I am really curious to hear what kind of upgrades you are hoping for.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 7, 2021)

"*Advanced autofocus*

Achieve sharp focus of your subjects’ eyes with eye-detection AF technology and intelligent head-detection technology via EOS ITR AF X, an innovative “deep learning” technology to detect a subject’s head, even when it is not facing the camera."

Has anything like this been in a camcorder before


----------



## Navism (Aug 7, 2021)

Twinix said:


> What do you think it should have? Xa50/55 - 4k 25p, 1080p 25 out over HDMI.
> XF 400/405 - 4K 50p and 1080p 50 over HDMI. Thats the real differencing I see.
> What should a successor have? I dont think that you will see one - the product cycle is too long. I think the next time it will get upgraded will be because of resolution, and that this either is your upgrade or that you maybe could wish from Canon to software upgrade it like they did with for example CLOG. I am really curious to hear what kind of upgrades you are hoping for.


XF405 used DIGIC DV 6. I think it is not good enough.
First, the cam is very hot during summer time. It can show the over heat icon when using in very hot weather in Japan.
The AF is not good enough compare to other Canon camera. The touch screen touch AF is a little weird.
I think their 1 inch sensor Dual Pixel CMOS AF from XF405 or XF705 are not perfect enough
XF705 uses dual DIGIC DV 6. XF405 has one DIGIC DV 6 only. 
I think one DIGIC DV 6 can't have 10bit 4.2.2 or c-log.
XF405 has 8 bit 4.2.0 only. sometimes I want to push back some shadow or highlight......the result is really not good.
the low-light is really improve compare to Canon XA30 (my previous cam).
I always record in low-light.
I think DIGIC DV 7 can get one more stop less noise.

Anyways Canon set the model XF605. I think the sensor should be the same as XF705 and XF405
and it seems XF605 should be XF705 + DIGIC DV 7 and improve some function.
They can make XF405 + DIGIC DV 7 version.
They discontinued Xf405 several months ago, I think XF605 is replace XF705 and they should release something to replace XF405.
or the XF405 selling is very low. Canon would be XF50 to replace XF405.....

I planed to buy C70 to replace ENG but you know camcorder has many benefits for sport or concert event.


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm not in the market for videocams. But just of curiosity. This is not with a Canon Dual Pixel sensor, is it? If contrast based AF, that doesn't sound like the optimal AF for video?


----------



## padam (Aug 7, 2021)

Stig Nygaard said:


> I'm not in the market for videocams. But just of curiosity. This is not with a Canon Dual Pixel sensor, is it? If contrast based AF, that doesn't sound like the optimal AF for video?


It does have DPAF (just like the XF405 or XF705).


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 7, 2021)

Navism said:


> I planed to buy C70 to replace ENG but you know camcorder has many benefits for sport or concert event.


I can see that except for that the C70 lacks SDI


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 7, 2021)

Stig Nygaard said:


> I'm not in the market for videocams. But just of curiosity. This is not with a Canon Dual Pixel sensor, is it? If contrast based AF,


The only new Canon camcorders that lack DPAF have hybrid autofocus.
Canon has ditched the Sony sensors and contrast-detect AF.


----------



## GoldWing (Aug 8, 2021)

I was considering a 12K blackmagic, wonder what the cost will be


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 8, 2021)

GoldWing said:


> I was considering a 12K blackmagic, wonder what the cost will be


That is a rather odd comparison.
If you are happy with 4K then I am not sure why you would not be looking at the URSA Mini Pro 4.6


----------



## preppyak (Aug 9, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> That is a rather odd comparison.
> If you are happy with 4K then I am not sure why you would not be looking at the URSA Mini Pro 4.6


Yeah, kind of odd to in any way compare a Super 35mm, RAW shooting camera against a fixed lens, 1" sensor, run and gun event style camcorder.

There's almost no job I can imagine where you'd interchange them


----------



## bandido (Aug 9, 2021)

GoldWing said:


> I was considering a 12K blackmagic, wonder what the cost will be


Two very different cameras targeting different markets.


----------



## Refraction (Aug 9, 2021)

I stopped reading at x15 zoom. My XF200 has x20 and I need it all.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 9, 2021)

LOL ... XF200 is 1080p. 
There's this thing called cropping. You should check it out. 
It magically turns your 15x 4k footage into 30x zoom 1080p, 
and with better codecs and dozens of other features.
But hey, you've got 20x zoom


----------



## RunAndGun (Aug 9, 2021)

preppyak said:


> Yeah, kind of odd to in any way compare a Super 35mm, RAW shooting camera against a fixed lens, 1" sensor, run and gun event style camcorder.
> 
> There's almost no job I can imagine where you'd interchange them





bandido said:


> Two very different cameras targeting different markets.



Well…. The Sony F55/5 and Sony Fs7/7II were both designed and intended as cine cameras, yet became very, very popular at the network level as ENG cameras(historically and largely 2/3”).


----------



## RunAndGun (Aug 9, 2021)

Etienne said:


> LOL ... XF200 is 1080p.
> There's this thing called cropping. You should check it out.
> It magically turns your 15x 4k footage into 30x zoom 1080p,
> and with better codecs and dozens of other features.
> But hey, you've got 20x zoom



That may be all well and good if you do nothing but shoot and then post it, but that’s not gonna do you any good if you’re using it in a live situation.


----------



## Warrenl (Aug 9, 2021)

RunAndGun said:


> That may be all well and good if you do nothing but shoot and then post it, but that’s not gonna do you any good if you’re using it in a live situation.


Works in a live situation on XF400 which has the same sensor, so "Cropping" in live mode.


----------



## WalrusMan (Aug 9, 2021)

any price predictions for this? Maybe somewhere between xf405 and xf705? Like around 4000$?


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 9, 2021)

Warrenl said:


> Works in a live situation on XF400 which has the same sensor, so "Cropping" in live mode.


But that would fill the entire frame.


----------



## Warrenl (Aug 10, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> But that would fill the entire frame.


No. It gives you more sensor zoom in 1080P. It is seamless. Regular optical zoom for 4k and 1080 is 15X. Switch to 1080P, and digital zoom, then seamless 30X zoom instead of 15X, and the digital zoom is on the long end. Exactly what you need.


----------



## Blacky (Aug 10, 2021)

Mark M said:


> Looks great. I wonder what the price will be?


probably 5.999,-


----------



## Blacky (Aug 10, 2021)

WalrusMan said:


> any price predictions for this? Maybe somewhere between xf405 and xf705? Like around 4000$?


My guess is 5.999,-. This is a redesigned XF705, exept for the codec.


----------



## WalrusMan (Aug 10, 2021)

Blacky said:


> My guess is 5.999,-. This is a redesigned XF705, exept for the codec.


Possibly XF205 replacement?


----------



## bandido (Aug 13, 2021)

RunAndGun said:


> Well…. The Sony F55/5 and Sony Fs7/7II were both designed and intended as cine cameras, yet became very, very popular at the network level as ENG cameras(historically and largely 2/3”).


Some tv broadcast stations have added cinema-style cameras to their arsenals to produce promos and some stylized news stories. They are not ideal for run and gun operations like Electronic News Gathering.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 13, 2021)

bandido said:


> Some tv broadcast stations have added cinema-style cameras to their arsenals to produce promos and some stylized news stories. They are not ideal for run and gun operations like Electronic News Gathering.


Cinema cameras have gotten pretty small.
Sony considers FX3 to be a cinema camera.


----------



## RunAndGun (Aug 13, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Cinema cameras have gotten pretty small.
> Sony considers FX3 to be a cinema camera.


For the bulk of real ENG style shooting, that's actually worse.


----------



## RunAndGun (Aug 13, 2021)

bandido said:


> Some tv broadcast stations have added cinema-style cameras to their arsenals to produce promos and some stylized news stories. They are not ideal for run and gun operations like Electronic News Gathering.


You can accomplish a lot with an F55 and 17-120, but it's still not a real ENG camera with a 13x/14x W/A lens.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 18, 2021)

It is here:








Canon Introduces the Compact and Powerful XF605 Camcorder - 42West


Portability and high performance are among the many exciting perks of the new Canon XF605 Camcorder. Here are the key features to know about.




www.adorama.com


----------



## dcm (Aug 19, 2021)

WalrusMan said:


> any price predictions for this? Maybe somewhere between xf405 and xf705? Like around 4000$?


$4,499


----------

